# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  CONFERENCIA DE BRANDO Y SILVANA EN VALENCIA.

## brando

Hola Amigos:
Mañana Lunes 31 de enero 2011, a las 20 hs, estaremos con nuestra Conferencia sobre Magia y Teatro, Magia de escena, en Valencia, en LA VARITA MÁGICA.
Los esperamos.

Brando.

----------

